# Skinwalkers



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

My buddy is in a new Horror flick coming out in December, They didnt want to compete with the Halloween Crowd in October. Keep your eyes peeled for it, sure to be a hit. His name is Shawn Roberts and he was in X-Men (rogues boyfriend) Austin in Going the Distance as well as others. 

Im looking forward to it. Tell me what you think when you see it!


----------

